# 22 Hornet revival



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Our first centerfire cartridge is enjoying a new wave of popularity. I just started reloading for it once again after a 25 year lapse. All my old load info for it has somehow disappeared. But half the fun is creating a DIY load in the first place. Started with jacketed bullets. Could not find in stock 40 grain and lighter bullets. Bought a 35 grain mold from NOE. gas checking and powder coating the cast lead bullet. Have reached velocities of 2600-2700 fps so far with the tiny pill. No adverse affects so far,. Powders tried IMR 4227 , IMR 4198 , CFE Black and Lil Gun. At this point 4198 showing the most promise. 

Firearm is Thompson Contender with 10 inch barrel . Topped with a 4 X Simmons Pistol Scope. Shooting at 50-75 yds until I get what I am striving for. 1 group or less @ 150 yds. The Hornet is capable of it. I know from my past experience with it. What I personally like about the cartridge is it's versatility. Can download to almost 22 lr performance which make a great small game round. Or sandy enough to take upto coyote size varmits within a reasonable range. Its light recoil and quiet retort are just some of the reasons for its rebirth. It can be a bit finicky as to what you feed it . I do remember that much. Powder charge and bullet are especially critical. 

Anyone else like the sting of the Hornet ?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

As a little follow up on the little hornet. After some experimenting with Lil Gun powder today tried 5 rounds of cast 35 grains and 40 grains Jhp. Both shot teeny tiny groups @ 70 yds. Tried one cast round thru row of water jugs. Shot thru first one in line and punctured the second one. Upon retrieving the spent bullet. It had mushroomed out see pic below.

Since I painted the bullets red I nick named this load the Lipstick. Just reminds me of a small tube of a brand my wife used to use, As you can see it turned into a perfect oval measuring almost 9mm. I think it will be devasting to any varmit up to and including fox. Will fine tune into 150 yd load.










The cast load doesn't look as wicked as the Jacketed round does it ?










Appearances are decieving aren't they. Had a video of the jug getting hit but the daggone camera shut off a millisecond or so prior to impact.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

With the lower pressures, is the Hornet much quieter than a .223? I’ve been looking for a quieter night hunting round for shooting coyotes around the house. My wife’s patience are growing thin on the .223 wake up calls.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Muddy- only way I can describe it. 22 hornet has a softer bark than the sharp retort of the 223. Hornet can be down loaded to almost level of a 22 lr. I fear at that velocity though would not be adequate enough to dispatch Mr Coyote. The 204 Ruger has a heck of boom so that is definitely not an option.

If you know or if you have a hornet try shooting close to where you are hunting during daylight hours. To see if it still disturbs the boss. If you reside close to me I could let you use my hornet to see if its level is disturbing. Judging by my neighbors reaction whenever I shoot the 223 or 204. One of them will usually ask " what was that cannon you were shooting. The hornet doesn't get that kind of response from them. It might serve you well.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

All the success I am having with the 35 grain in the 22 hornet. Prompted me into trying it in the 223 downloading to @ 2600 fps. Well my guesstimation was all wet literally. The chrono said 3130 fps. The water jug turned end to end was completely obliterated. Wished my video cam was working. Slow mo shot would have been something to see.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a TCR-83 many years ago, contrary to what a lot of people said back then I found it to be a accurate round, was able to whip up a load in no time with IMR-4227 and a 40gr Nosler, made a nice groundhog rifle.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Also had a TCR 83 243 barrel , 7mm-08 was the most accurate rifle I ever owned. like an idiot I sold it. I am presently using Lil Gun for the 22 hornet loads . I can't find 4227 anywhere in stock. That has been my all time favorite for the hornet.


----------

